# Raccolta firme per unclepine sul forum internazionale!

## =DvD=

Penso che unclepine sia un gran bel programma, e che sia utilissimo a molti.

Convinciamo xchris a presentarlo anche sul forum internazionale?

Ciò ne aumenterebbe di molto la visibilità anche da parte degli sviluppatori. E' quello che manca a portage, magari se tante persone lo scelgono e lo usano i developpers si renderanno conto che è una cosa che serve realmente!

(ogni riferimento a fatti e programmi è puramente casuale)

----------

## ultimodruido

posso firmare anche per i miei?

----------

## xchris

non ha molto senso questo sondaggio!

ti ringrazio per il supporto morale..

ma non era il caso  :Wink: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Firmo firmo   :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

hihihi dai!

Vediamo che succede, magari ti suggestioni e lo presenti!

----------

## xchris

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> hihihi dai!
> 
> Vediamo che succede, magari ti suggestioni e lo presenti!

 

io non ho detto che non lo presento...

ho detto solo che aspetto un po'  :Smile: 

quando e' pronto il gekit!

ciao

----------

## =DvD=

quando ho fatto il post non avevo ancora letto la tua risposta!!  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> quando ho fatto il post non avevo ancora letto la tua risposta!! 

 

ok ok  :Smile: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Firmo senza pensarci due volte, anche se effettivamente non ho ancora avuto occasione di usarlo, ma da quello che leggo nel forum è un ottimo lavoro e quindi la mia firma è d'obbligo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> non ha molto senso questo sondaggio!

 

Sono d'accordo anche io. Comunque lo continuero' ad usare visto che funziona da dio

----------

## Onip

Firmato. Anche se non seve a convincere xchris, almeno gli diamo un po' di "supporto morale"

----------

## Peach

yeah 

VOTE FOR XCHRIS

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## grentis

Firmato....è veramente un ottimo lavoro e ne vale la pena...

----------

## Cazzantonio

firmo, rifirmo e se serve sono pronto a lanciare una campagna per un referendum!   :Very Happy: 

Grande xchris! continua così che sei tutti noi!

(p.s. secondo me tra un po' ci tocca fare la raccolta, non delle firme... dei soldi! questo ragazzo merita quantomeno una fornitura principesca di birra!)

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> (p.s. secondo me tra un po' ci tocca fare la raccolta, non delle firme... dei soldi! questo ragazzo merita quantomeno una fornitura principesca di birra!)

 

Concordo pienamente, se xchris si ritrova a passare dalla sicilia è ufficialmente invitato a bere birra con il sottoscritto   :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Quoto per la Versilia e Pisa!

----------

## xchris

occhio che accetto ovunque  :Smile: 

unico problema... non reggo molto  :Smile: 

----------

## xlyz

cos'e' unclepine?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> occhio che accetto ovunque 
> 
> unico problema... non reggo molto 

 

Meglio! Almeno si risparmia!   :Very Happy: 

Ultimamente anche io sto perdento colpi... sarà la vecchiaia? O il fegato che chiede pietà?   :Wink: 

@xlyz:

guarda qua

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> cos'e' unclepine?

 

Una figata e anche se non usa funzioni di portage funziona a meraviglia

----------

## ultimodruido

 *xchris wrote:*   

> occhio che accetto ovunque 
> 
> unico problema... non reggo molto 

 

vieni da me adesso (faccio l'erasmus in germania... monaco per la precisione!) e vedrai che allenamento ti faccio fare!!!!

nic

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> occhio che accetto ovunque 

 

Bene, io te la offro a Prato il 27 Novembre  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xlyz

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> @xlyz:
> 
> guarda qua

 

bello

peccato che ho cercato unclepine sul forums ed e' citato solo su quello italiano

ho cercato su bugzilla e non e' citato per niente

<mode vecio on> 

al posto di promuovere poll non e' il caso di postare  in `portage and programming` e su bugs.gentoo.org?

<mode vecio off>

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xchris

ahem... si discuteva proprio del fatto di postarlo sul forum internazionale  :Smile: 

e' stato proposto direttamente ai developer gentoo in chan IRC ma non e' stato preso in considerazione per una serie di motivi.

Vorrei prima sistemare alcune situazioni problematiche (spesso legate a corruzione di /var/db/pkg) e poi lo postero'  :Smile: 

ciao e grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## xlyz

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ahem... si discuteva proprio del fatto di postarlo sul forum internazionale 

 

se postavi direttamente li facevi meno fatica e raccolgievi di più  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> e' stato proposto direttamente ai developer gentoo in chan IRC ma non e' stato preso in considerazione per una serie di motivi.

 

mmmh,  

maj, sarò tradizionalista ma preferisco bugzilla per questo genere di cose

 *Quote:*   

> Vorrei prima sistemare alcune situazioni problematiche (spesso legate a corruzione di /var/db/pkg) e poi lo postero' 

 

ricordati che open source vuol dire anche permettere ad altri di aiutarti a risolvere i problemi

io fossi in te posterei prima possibile

se interessa sarà la comunità ad aiutarti   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se postavi direttamente li facevi meno fatica e raccolgievi di più 
> 
> 

 

veramente ho avuto un ottimo supporto nel forum nostrano e mi sembrava carino svilupparla con l'aiuto dei compagni di forum.

( questo sondaggio non e' opera mia)

ciao

----------

## xlyz

sciovinismo o provincialismo?   :Cool: 

cmq non voleva essere una critica    :Wink: 

ah, dimenticavo: bel lavoro!

----------

## xchris

ci mancherebbe ... :Smile: 

bhe.... se creo qc cosa.. lo faccio prima vedere alle persone + vicine,no?

ormai vivo nascosto in qualche tabella SQL di questo forum (insieme ad altri)  :Laughing: 

ciauz

----------

## =DvD=

Il sondaggio l'ho fatto io! Non accusate xchris!!

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> ormai vivo nascosto in qualche tabella SQL di questo forum (insieme ad altri) 
> ...

 

LOL   :Wink: 

----------

## _sys/sid

Firmo !!!

L'ho provato ed e' molto bello !!!

----------

## Cazzantonio

e soprattutto poi non ne potrai fare a meno   :Wink:   è una droga!

----------

## Ty[L]eR

è il mio miglior consulente al pc  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

ok...

postato  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=260866

Grazie a tutti per il supporto  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

@xchris: Buona fortuna   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

gia'  :Smile: 

normalmente sono abbastanza freddini  :Smile: 

vediamo come va...

ciau

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> normalmente sono abbastanza freddini 

 

Secondo me andra' bene (l'ultima volta che l'ho detto non e' andata bene  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Peach

heheh appropo'..

xchris che ne dici di cambiare il titolo del thread in Tips&Tricks in qualcosa di più stimolante?  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Heheheh hai fatto bene!

----------

## xchris

Grazie per il supporto  :Wink: 

cambiato titolo  :Smile: 

ciau

----------

